# Supercard DSTWO announced



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Supercard DSTWO announced*
GBAtemp Exclusive


The Supercard team have today confirmed directly to GBAtemp.net that the development of the successor to the Supercard DSONE is now officially under way.

THE SUPERCARD DSTWO IS NOW AVAILABLE FOR PREORDERS ON SHOPTEMP.COM

Their newest cart, unsurprisingly named the *Supercard DSTWO*, will be a mash up between the original DSONE and the hardware that was found in the iPlayer multimedia player. It will of course be DSi compatible, but will most likely not have 'i' in the title, but that is subject to change. That means you're going to have a cart on your hands that can play both Nintendo DS and Game Boy Advance games without any additional hardware. There will also be a SNES emulator, but we have not yet had the chance to see this in action.

Alongside the built in emulators, the DSTWO will also boast a revamped real-time feature system, multi language options, slow motion and a file management system.

Here's the official feature list for the Supercard DSTWO:


			
				Supercard Team said:
			
		

> 1. RealTime Functions: RealTime Save, RealTime Game Guide(txt,bmp,jpg) & RealTime Cheat. (More stable, more easy to use, cheat code compatible with R4 and TT now)
> 2. Multi Saves (Up to 4 slot), Easy to backup and restore saves.
> 4. Unlimited MicroSD storage space support. SDHC support. FAT or FAT32.
> 5. Multiple languages (English, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese, French, Italian, Korean, Japanese, Spanish)
> ...


Stay tuned to GBAtemp for further updates, including pictures and videos in the next couple of days and weeks.






 Discuss


----------



## Santee (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally I wanted to buy a Supercard one when I was choosing my flashcart a year ago but a lot of things told me me not to and I choose a Cyclo but now that they don't have a dsi cart looks like Cyclo isn't getting my 50 bucks again although I'll need to see the menu first but I wonder If it will be able to play dsi only games since they have the time to put it in.

Reason for edit: Spelling mistakes I really need to start reading what I write.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 20, 2009)

awesome news, thanks alot for the update
i might actually get this since i like variety


----------



## Thoob (Nov 20, 2009)

So, will the DSTWO work on DS and DSi, or will there be a DSTWOi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T...


----------



## MicroChip123 (Nov 20, 2009)

This will be good if they make the menu quicker.

Also will it work on the DSi?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes it's DSi compatible, but they might not include 'i' in the name... Subject to change though.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh hell yes.  Now I just have to wait for this to hit the "markets".


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Cart will probably have its own menu of its own.  This news also sucks for the people who have the Supercard DSone because I don't think they will update it now.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been waiting to see if any makers would integrate the iPlayer hardware into their flashcarts. The only thing I am wondering abut is whether battery life is going to be horrible.


----------



## War (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. If the interface is good, this could quite possibly be the best DSi flashcart.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've always wanted to get a Supercard even since the gba days. I just never get around to it. If my acekard dies on me this will definitely be my next choice.

Offtopic: Discuss link is borked. Links to "http:///"


----------



## nl255 (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder if there will be a SDK available to take advantage of the extra processing power of the Supercard DSTWO or not.


----------



## fryguy (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice! I was thinking about getting an AceKard 2 and an iPlayer card but will probably buy this instead.


----------



## nagareboshi (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, GBA and SNES support? Very cool.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 20, 2009)

Will the GBA emulator function work on a DSLite or does it require the extra RAM the DSi has.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 20, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Will the GBA emulator function work on a DSLite or does it require the extra RAM the DSi has.


What a stupid question.  Of course it will run on the DS Lite.  This flashcart doesn't use DSimOde only DS mode.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 20, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Will the GBA emulator function work on a DSLite or does it require the extra RAM the DSi has.


It will work on any DS as the GBA emulator runs using the Flashcarts CPU and hardware rather than the DS's.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 20, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, but coming from you, it was a very smart question.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 20, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi you.  Chill out.  I'd question that as well.  It's a geniune question, albeit a late and reduntant one.  In a nicer tone, yes it will work on the DS Lite, DS Brick, and the DSi.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 20, 2009)

Love the exclusive GBAtemp first images of the DSTWO.


----------



## inferleon (Nov 20, 2009)

GBA and SNES emulators? No wonder this is going to be the best one out there.
But I'm not sure about the GUI though. I heard they suck


----------



## stab244 (Nov 20, 2009)

I knew it!!! I knew that at some point in time, someone will make a iPlayer that can play both GBA and NDS ROMs just from slot-1. I wonder how much it'll be.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 20, 2009)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Love the exclusive GBAtemp first images of the DSTWO.


State of the art maufacturing with no expenses spared in crayons for the logo.


----------



## Chaykin (Nov 20, 2009)

I think probably the SNES emulation will not be perfect... Some games will not work, many will be slowing down etc.


----------



## wchill (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll definitely pick this up ASAP.
Now just wait for the M32i (M3 "2" i) and the Acekard 3i. Heh.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally someone copy some of the iplayer hardware, but it should have be from the m3 team!!!! They could have called it the "m3i zero sakura + "XD


----------



## nutella (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaykin said:
			
		

> I think probably the SNES emulation will not be perfect... Some games will not work, many will be slowing down etc.


the only way ill consider this is if it plays games with superfx chips PERFECTLY. (im pretty much content with my cyclo and ez flash combo). i dont think ill buy this, but only because im tight on money


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 20, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Finally someone copy some of the iplayer hardware, but it should have be from the m3 team!!!! They could have called it the "m3i zero sakura + "XD



I say the Acekard team should.  Acekard "3"i with GBA support, and AKAIO?  Aw man, the epicness...


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 20, 2009)

I can see this being one of the best carts around and still getting outsold by the R4 because it is the R4.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 20, 2009)

+1 to shopping list


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> I guess if it had the rtg and the rts then fine.


----------



## monaug5 (Nov 20, 2009)

I will have to check this out once reviews are made.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 20, 2009)

the gba emulator is just awesome cause now you can run nds games too
this'll probably be the most powerful card so far..probably

*Posts merged*

the gba emulator is just awesome cause now you can run nds games too
this'll probably be the most powerful card so far..probably


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2009)

shit
why did i have to order an iplayer on tuesday? >.


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Nov 20, 2009)

my acekard2i is gonna be obsolete


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read on couple of places already that Supercard team is the team that made the iPlayer.....I can't confirm it 100% but I can confirm that I've heard it more then couple of times already...from a different sources..


----------



## wchill (Nov 21, 2009)

What would these sources be?


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Nov 21, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it had already been 'revealed' they are the manufacturers of iPlayer. All of the features of this new cart are truly superb.....except, I suspect, the crappy GUI that has dogged the Supercard brand/appeal for years


----------



## golden (Nov 21, 2009)

wow this is amazing news so i guess this is the new era of flash carts now? Soon i think most of the competing teams if they want to be competitors with supercard anymore have to follow suite and revolutionize the flashcart industry because now a new standard has been set, on board extra hardware for more features. What a huge leap from the "old" generation of flashcarts. i just wonder how long it's going to take for this to become another "standard" for it's day. Remember when R4 was freaking believable? I wonder when this feature/gba slot1/perfect(or better i should say) SNES emulation will be taken for granted.


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

Things i would love to know ASAP-

1- price (important)
2- SNES/GBA emulator compatibility (especially special chip games like Mario RPG/Yoshi's Island)
3- GUI look and feel (one of the failings of DSOne)

This could be the next big thing. Ironically, iPlayer has a CPU several times more powerful than DS (or even DSi). Should be a big deal. Want very much. This could open all new homebrew/emu possibilities.

(puts on christmas list)


----------



## raulpica (Nov 21, 2009)

Better, faster and sleeker gui thanks to the additional CPU. 
All the video support of the iPlayer out of the box.
Faster RTS and probably better RTG.
Finally the Long Name support.
And on top of that, built-in GBA and SNES emulators?

If it will keep up to everything they've promised... It's the BEST. CARD. EVER.

I'm SO buying it. I'm more than satisfied with my DSOne, but this one just seems too awesome to not upgrade.

And do not worry about the support. Team SC is second to no-one in that, along with the EZ-Team. They're the longest active teams out there, still supporting even older models like the SD ones.


----------



## em2241992 (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome, I hope they dont make is DSi only and I sure hope they dont hike up the price to something nuts. If its a good $30 I would definitely buy it


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

One other thing i'm curious about is the DS battery life. I'm not familiar with iPlayer, but wouldn't a super powerful CPU like this drain battery life faster than normal?

Then again, maybe the extra power would only be used as needed. All games need is the DS hardware, while GBA and SNES would make use of the extra hardware.


----------



## sumarth (Nov 21, 2009)

wow - and i just ordered a damn m3i zero
i wonder if the other teams will jump on the bandwagon
i hope not - my new card in the mail will be obsolete


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm totally interested on this. I'll pick one when they are available.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Nov 21, 2009)

no need to add the 'i' as it's the first one of its kind. The DS ONEi has its predecessor, DS ONE, and both are the same. DS TWO is DSi compatible and no need to add the 'i'

like I said, Acekard 3 is on the horizon and it's DSi compatible or DS2. It doesnt need the additional 'i'.

That is, if Supercard read my post. lol

--

Nice to see some built-in GBA. HOORAY!! but Im not too sure about RTC. Enlighten me, iPlayer users

PS: DSi LL/XL will have a tighter anti-piracy. Maybe this has a connection, doesnt it?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 21, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> PS: DSi LL/XL will have a tighter anti-piracy. Maybe this has a connection, doesnt it?


I highly doubt it. It's not out yet, how could they know what they're gonna reinforce, block or patch in the security of the DSi LL?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Supercard DSone already works on the DSiXL and so does the M3 Zero.  Both have been confirmed working.


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

I see nothing to claim this will play DSi only games. But it's not foolish to wonder whether this is compatible with old Phats and Lites. I assume it is, but there's nothing to confirm or deny this.

Jakob- link?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 21, 2009)

Alright here is the link for the M3 and Supercard.

M3:  http://www.m3iforum.com/index.php?topic=14...0&#post-723

Supercard:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=191881


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 21, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Alright here is the link for the M3 and Supercard.
> 
> M3:  http://www.m3iforum.com/index.php?topic=14...0&#post-723
> 
> Supercard:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=191881



Interesting.  Either Nintendo hasn't found a way to block the flashcards yet...or they just didn't care.  I really expected a 1.4.1/1.5 when this was released...


----------



## X D D X (Nov 21, 2009)

This is pretty good news. GBA and SNES Emu are great and the PDF reader will be helpful too. I just hope they make a completely new menu, the one right now sucks.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 21, 2009)

I own an iPayer and what shall I say, GBA Emulation ist pretty good but it does not support the own sava ability of many games. With Moonshell ans YSMenu DS Roms still dont work but I think it is a matter of time till this become possible.


----------



## anubiss (Nov 21, 2009)

should change to this one? Maybe is good try.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmm... I wonder why this doesn't explicitly state anything up front about video capability. It's obviously at leas as powerful as the iPlayer, so I'm really hoping they don't take any features out. I'm also curious about who's in charge of developing/porting the SNES emulator for it... generally, most companies have a low track record on publishing devices with decent 'built-in' emulators of anything beyond the NES.

And yes, the R4 clones and most other cards that aren't Cyclo will still outsell this. Assuming it retains the video features instead of 'replacing' them with DS ROM capabilities, it's going to sell for more than the iPlayer. $40+ for a flash card whose only truly outstanding features are its emulators, compared to a five dollar R4 knockoff? Guess what the average joe with a GBA slot is gonna pick, nine times outta ten?


----------



## unknown_gamer (Nov 21, 2009)

This would certainly explain why the SC team hasn't updated the OS of the DSOne(i) for quite some time, they've been working on this!!  

If the SNES/GBA emulators can run most games relatively glitch free(including games like Mario RPG)  then I would gladly pay $50.00 for this cart.  There's a lot of GBA games I missed out on when I had mine so being able to play some of them would be amazing.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Nov 21, 2009)

*not bothering looking at all the comments* And this is why I bought the AK2i which is low cost good money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and waited for the next iteration of a flashcard with extra hardware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope they put the iPlayer UI on it. Did they say that it has .avi playback just like iPlayer as well? If yes, epic win.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Nov 21, 2009)

Im SO gonna get this one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## rasputin (Nov 21, 2009)

Wonder if they can bothered to update the menu to use long file names for saves.

I've only been waiting for them to fix that on the ds-1 for @ 3years.

SC are **!!!*


"real time cheat engine, tho u can't read what the cheats are"  FTW!!!!!!

"our record with GBA games is excelent, with our patented permanent slow motion feature!!!"


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Wonder if they can bothered to update the menu to use long file names
> 
> I've only been waiting for them to fix that on the ds-1 for @ 3years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bapts (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you think the extra hardware could run the opera browser without any ram extension???


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

Bapts said:
			
		

> Do you think the extra hardware could run the opera browser without any ram extension???


Not sure if you could hack the Opera browser specifically. But it's not unreasonable to think there could be a new homebrew browser superior to any current DS/DSi browser out. Afterall, the iPlayer/DSTWO's specs are more powerful than both DS and DSi put together. (if official specs are trustworthy)

Does anyone know how much memory is in the iPlayer btw? Just curious.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 21, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Bapts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was just a better processor.


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

No, it's not just the processor. There's a ton of little features the iPlayer had. They definitely added some memory there. Just not sure how much.

I'd actually like to know the exact specs inside the iplayer. CPU, memory, and anything else of consequence. Does anyone even know?


----------



## stab244 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that a legit company like TI wouldn't want anything to do with flashcarts... Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 21, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Bapts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the iPlayer Team, the iPlayer has an almost 400 Mhz CPU and 32 MB extra RAM.


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that a legit company like TI wouldn't want anything to do with flashcarts... Then again, I could be wrong.


I took that link out so it wouldn't be misunderstood. That was in reference to the ARM and DSP processors, not the TI products. They don't own the ARM technology.

I heard 400mhz as well. But i dunno the exact specs or the CPU types it uses.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh well... You could have just said that instead...

And that would actually put the iPlayer on par with some of the lower end smartphones in terms of power.


----------



## Acenima (Nov 21, 2009)

I might buy this, anyone have a estimated price this might be


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2009)

If I had to guess, I'd say Deal Extreme might get it in for $35-$40. iPlayer is $35 there anyways. I guess no one knows yet and it's not possible to tell.


----------



## cornaljoe (Nov 21, 2009)

I've had the iPlayer for awhile and dislike the fact that they don't update it.  Now if the AK Team comes out with an open source cart with similar features...  I so would get that.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2009)

... Great, now what the fuck should I do with my DSONE...


----------



## redact (Nov 21, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> ... Great, now what the fuck should I do with my DSONE...








i wonder if ds2 will support ysmenu too?


----------



## wchill (Nov 21, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> ... Great, now what the fuck should I do with my DSONE...



Give it to me?


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wish.


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 21, 2009)

what am i supposed to do with my scdsonei?
although it sucks already. dont know where the cheats and realtime save etc all went to, i always use a dstt loader >>


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool it beats all carts including the iPlayer.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> what am i supposed to do with my scdsonei?
> although it sucks already. dont know where the cheats and realtime save etc all went to, i always use a dstt loader >>


This is what I have to say too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I might buy this considering the price, how the gui is, and wait will they have normal cheats now? (yeah the cheats is kinda a deal breaker why because I like to cheat when I'm bored)

Guess it is after rereading the part after it said rtc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... They better start supporting my dsone i better too or they pretty much screwed a lot of buyers. I don't care if you think they are a responsible team since there hasn't really been much updates in 2 - 3 months on the firmware. Its like once in a blue moon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wants Acekard 3i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least I would have akaio supporting it until norm leaves.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 21, 2009)

Downt worry there are sonn gonna be;
acekard 3
m3i one
r4i gba platinum golden super hdsc gba video revolution for ndsi/ndsl/nds
ez flash 6i
iTouch 3


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

You missed iedge2 and cyclo finally on dsi 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe an R7 Gold (neoflash product) while we are at it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah i think team cyclops might actually make a cart now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but ill just stick with my acekard 2i and iplayer combo for now


----------



## ranglechen (Nov 21, 2009)

Thoob said:
			
		

> So, will the DSTWO work on DS and DSi, or will there be a DSTWOi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe

So this might explain why the SC team hasn't made any updates to the OS of the DSOne in awhile.  If this is true then I will definitely be getting this card. I would gladly pay $50.00 for it as long as the SNES emulator works better than the ones currently out now.  If this is supposed to be like the iPlayer then I wonder if it will have added RAM like I believe the iPlayer had(which gave it the ability to emulate GBA games).


----------



## the legend of st (Nov 21, 2009)

Is this flash cart moonshell ready as well. Music and video's is always a plus!


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 21, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All flashcarts that are able to run under DSi firmware 1.4 run also on DSi LL. I highly doubt of an hardware change to block Dsi flashcarts.
BTW, we will probably see a new firmware for DSi/LL coming soon from big N to block again those flashcarts.
Xmas is coming and some big titles with it ...


Back to the news, well ... a new iPlayer is coming. Not really new to my eyes.
Team DSTT has announced something similar.
Can i write supercard = iPlayer = DSTT ? or i'm wrong ?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

Nah you can for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone enlighten me on how supercard's can run dstt firmware natively by just running the .nds file?


----------



## david432111 (Nov 21, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Nah you can for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hardware is just VERY similar, wouldn't surprise me if the dstt and supercard team somehow worked together on this cart and then made two different products.


----------



## Issac (Nov 21, 2009)

This, I want! Time to ditch my M3 simply w/ R4 firmware... want nao!


----------



## Beware (Nov 21, 2009)

This is exciting, but I don't think we will see every company jumping on the bandwagon just yet.  We are missing some of the most key details, most notably: the price.

The reasons the R4 changed the flash cart market so much and caused all the other companies to jump on the bandwagon were the price and the ease of use.  While this is clearly an advancement in flash carts (and one I am extremely happy to see taking shape), it will be quite a while before everyone else has one.  Of course, if the price is nice and there are little to no usability issues, that could change very quickly, but there are reasons every other company hasn't cloned the iPlayer yet.  We'll see.

PS: I'm buying one either way, tbh. XD


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I'll definitely pick this up ASAP.
> Now just wait for the M32i (M3 "2" i) and the Acekard 3i. Heh.



Exactly makes me feel very worried about this, were like always buying new flashcards, only to find another one better sooner or later.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

That's how the world is you buy something and sometime later something better comes out.


----------



## coolness (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks cool!!
I am Going to Buy it


----------



## nonnonnon (Nov 21, 2009)

This is realy cool! is this card what i think it is? A PDF reading, avi playing, gba-snes-ds rom launcher, and extra cpu in one flashcard. Cool. I am not going to buy it tough, i will by the m32i instead :-)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 21, 2009)

So, when the DSi gets hacked, this baby will be able to play real DSi games... Smexy! I hope this won't cost too much so I can replace my DSOnei with this! :yayscteam:


----------



## Thoob (Nov 21, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> So, when the DSi gets hacked, this baby will be able to play real DSi games...


Surely, if this uses the same hardware as the iPlayer (400MHz CPU and 32MB RAM), the it _should_ be perfectly able to play them without the DSi needing to be hacked, seeing that the card itself is more powerful than the DSi. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T...


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

32mb gba games don't run well or are choppy on the iPlayer so what if we could use dsi mode with it huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes it is more powerful than the dsi but we still need to hack dsi mode to actually play real dsi games or anything to do with the dsi extra mem ram processor etc.


----------



## esserius (Nov 21, 2009)

I want to see if the SNES and GBA emulation are worth a flip.  If it is, it may influence me to simply buy a DSi XL when it's released.


----------



## House Spider (Nov 21, 2009)

WOO HOO! Hopefully this has a fast menu like the iPlayer (since they made it). Anyway its no secret I am a Supercard fanboy.


----------



## sepinho (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome news! I was gonna order an iPlayer today. Boy, am I glad that I checked GBAtemp before I went to DX. Here's to hoping that homebrew developers will eventually utilize the SCDSTWO's (and iPlayer's) hardware ressources. Full-featured PDF reader and Flash player anyone?


----------



## pichon64 (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't care about the music & video features, but as a DSi owner, I'm SO interested on (at least) 95% GBA and SNES support (Mario RPG included!!!). The PDF reader is a nice addition too. But I'll wait for the first reviews AND how the GUI looks.

BTW, greetings from Uruguay!


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 21, 2009)

would this be better then acekard 2i? if so im so getting this baby!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 21, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> would this be better then acekard 2i? if so im so getting this baby!



Probably yes, but we can't predict the future, so come back when it's released!


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 21, 2009)

Man and I only got my Supercard DSOne this year...oh well i buy this one myself.
Looks great but will wait on the reviews to see if the GBA and SNES emulators are any good (if it can run Starfox I'm goddamned in) because considering Supercard's usual GUI I don't put much faith in them coding wise.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I'll definitely pick this up ASAP.
> Now just wait for the M32i (M3 "2" i) and the Acekard 3i. Heh.


Erm wouldn't it actually be either the 'M3i1' or 'M3i02' (ZeroTwo) ??

Actually I would've called this card something like '_*SuperCard Player*_' instead of '_*Supercard DSTwo*_' - as it's gonna be an 'all-rounder' & it's a 'Supercard that Plays virtually anything'


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 21, 2009)

SNES Emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hopes for SMRPG support*


----------



## djshok (Nov 21, 2009)

"Built-in GBA/SNES Emulator."  

This.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sounds pretty awesome.  Looks like Cyclo's getting some competition.


----------



## f3ar000 (Nov 21, 2009)

Im actually thinking of getting a new flashcart cuz mine is effectively broken...
this may be the one im looking for


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 21, 2009)

djshok said:
			
		

> "Built-in GBA/SNES Emulator."
> 
> This.
> 
> ...








 M3i zero , acekard2i


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2009)

the way i see it is that cyclo is ut of the race


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 21, 2009)

This is awesome! Now, I don't have to purchase an iPlayer. On the otherhand, this was kinda mean to the iPlayer. They're obviously going to lose some sales...


----------



## Rayder (Nov 21, 2009)

This sounds like an awesome flashcart!   I could see some problems with it though, such as eating batteries like nobody's business.  Also, the Supercard's cheat engine is not the most user friendly.  Then there is the fact that SCDSone always had that "fiddly" menu system which makes it not very noob firendly, which is kind of a turn-off for....well.....noobs.

Still probably the best cart for anyone with a DSi though.

Oh, and for anyone worried about SC Team not updating their older SCDSone's anymore, don't.  SC still updates their old slot2 cards, so they are solid on support.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 21, 2009)

that sounds pretty good, so i don't have to order a slot-2 card anymore


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2009)

the iplayer team wont lose money its the same company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but i herd the super card ds one had a laggy menu?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 21, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> the iplayer team wont lose money its the same company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...wha. Same company..! Seriously.!?! Thought thr DSTWO was screwing over the iPlayer


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2009)

super card team made the iplayer


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow. I didn't know that. Hmph...learn something new everyday I guess!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> This sounds like an awesome flashcart!   I could see some problems with it though, such as eating batteries like nobody's business.  Also, the *Supercard's cheat engine is not the most user friendly*.  Then there is the fact that SCDSone always had that "fiddly" menu system which makes it not very noob firendly, which is kind of a turn-off for....well.....noobs.
> 
> Still probably the best cart for anyone with a DSi though.
> 
> Oh, and for anyone worried about SC Team not updating their older SCDSone's anymore, don't.  SC still updates their old slot2 cards, so they are solid on support.


Yeah, the existing cheat menu has too large fonts, and there's no way you can see the full name of the cheat you want, so you won't know what you're choosing. I hope they fix this in the new cart.


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah i learnt that yesturday


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 21, 2009)

djshok said:
			
		

> "Built-in GBA/SNES Emulator."
> 
> This.
> 
> ...


Yea, that's great. I should suggest friends to wait for this card. (some own a DSi)


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 21, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Uhh, those aren't any competition for Cyclo.
> Only that they run on DSi.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey stupid.  All of the i carts could play DSi hybrid games.  And the Acekard 2i was the first at that.  My M3 and Acekard 2i could do anything your CycloDS could do.


----------



## House Spider (Nov 21, 2009)

So can my Supercard and I don't complain.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Nov 21, 2009)

Without a SDK the cpu on the cart is nothing more than a feature you can't use for homebrew.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 21, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> the way i see it is that cyclo is ut of the race


Not so sure, the  iEdge is about to be released.


----------



## House Spider (Nov 21, 2009)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> Without a SDK the cpu on the cart is nothing more than a feature you can't use for homebrew.


Supercard don't realease their SDK which is which is why I think darkchen is secretly part of the iPlayer/SC team and pretended he was a Homebrew Enthusiast so they wouldn't get as much atention from Nintendo.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 21, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Uhh, those aren't any competition for Cyclo.
> Only that they run on DSi.
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, so, when did Team Cyclo crack DSiMode?  Hm?  Last I checked, no one had gotten to it yet.  Have they done it?  And I don't think there's a way it can run a DSi-only game.  Why?  Because...uhmmmm...*DSi-only*.  There's no way it would be able to, it'd crash the system.  And if Team Cyclo was going to release something, they're late on it.  The DSi already has a minor "sibling" in the XL.  Right now, all of the other cards are still better then it, esspecially the Acekard(Yes, I've owned both, far prefered the Acekard, even before the DSi.)

And how was that mean to the iPlayer?  The makers of the Supercard are the makers of the iPlayer.  I wouldn't be surprised if they stop making many more altogether.


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2009)

but team cyclos cars are to expensive when you can just get edge with just 1 less featur with is real-time stuff


----------



## luke_c (Nov 21, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> but team cyclos cars are to expensive when you can just get edge with just 1 less featur with is real-time stuff


I didn't know TC made cars aswell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where have i been...
But i just hope this isn't mega expensive...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 21, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> djshok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to add this, as well.  Cyclo DS can't play GBA games without a Slot-2 cart.  Unless they somehow bent the laws of physics and pulled it off without anyone on GBAtemp hearing about it.  GBA Emulation on a Slot-1 Card != GBA Support on Slot-1 card with a Slot-2 cart.  Acekard, M3(i), Supercard, EZFlash, hell, even the R4 all support GBA with a Slot-2 card.  And there IS an SNES emulator, so meh.  Cyclo isn't that big of a deal, just very overpriced.  There isn't much that it does that another, DSi-compatible, card does not do.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

Its more like TC hasn't done anything to make their cart still feel like how premium it was at the begining. Nowadays some ez flash clones who brand themselves as R4s even have all the cyclo features pretty much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ez flash has it M3 has it R4 branded clones have it Supercard's have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They might be as good but they really are actually improving themselves.

By now which where we have improvements with newer technology or in this case firmwares of course the Cyclo is going to be come an overpriced piece of junk to many.

@luke_c I'm gonna guess it will be like $10 more expensive than the iPlayer depending where you buy it since it does everything the iPlayer does plus commercial rom loading.


----------



## unknown_gamer (Nov 21, 2009)

I wonder how far along they are with the SC DS2, and if there's a chance it will be ready before Christmas?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 21, 2009)

unknown_gamer said:
			
		

> I wonder how far along they are with the SC DS2, and if there's a chance it will be ready before Christmas?



That's what I'm hoping for.  Excellent Chrismas gift.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes it would be but first I rather see the gui they are putting on it even if the iplayer's was good who's to say they won't clutter this one up since this has all the features in it. Unless they take a page from acekard with the start menu that contains every option in it. (Yes I love the acekard's start button)


----------



## stab244 (Nov 22, 2009)

Before Christmas would be awesome... I guess I'll spend my money on another Premium Deck Series: Slivers though. Don't exactly have DS(i) to even use it on... Ugh I hate it when parents lose stuff that you use.


----------



## Technik (Nov 22, 2009)

EPIC AWESOME


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably won't see it until sometime next year, maybe in FEB.


----------



## iFish (Nov 22, 2009)

i think this will be cool but now team acekard must implement this


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ehh I love the picture that GBAtemp made for the "new" Cart.  Who knows this could be another GBAtemp "prank" its not the first one that they made.  But if its true this is a win.


----------



## iFish (Nov 22, 2009)

that should be the offical art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it


----------



## redact (Nov 22, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Ehh I love the picture that GBAtemp made for the "new" Cart.  Who knows this could be another GBAtemp "prank" its not the first one that they made.  But if its true this is a win.


the only other "pranks" were obvious april fools jokes, i'm sure they aren't already setting up for an April fool's joke for next year from November


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know...  Maybe they were bored or something.  Usually when Supercard makes a new Flashcart they would email other people about it.  They haven't posted anything in there forums the only thing in there forums are people hyping.   Plus nothing on there official website.  They haven't emailed Normmatt, PharaohsVizier, Admins of SCdev.  They would usually email other people about it (advertising).  Anyways I really don't know if this is real or not but I hope it is.


----------



## iFish (Nov 22, 2009)

why normmate hes a acekard guy and pharophyzer why him he just has a site


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2009)

There is no prank. You're just being overly paranoid.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 22, 2009)

Jakob think for a second do they have any reason to actually prank us on something?
When the DS One i was announced it wasn't on the supercard site too until a few days later.
The supercard team has never posted here so why would they now. Do they even have an account here for that matter?
Anyways Jakob they would probably tell the most viewed site that talks about flashcarts and such and gbatemp does have a lot.

Off topic I just noticed on your 0SZ banner the flashcarts are backwards.

@ifish Learn to spell Normmatt and PharaohsVizer


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 22, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Jakob think for a second do they have any reason to actually prank us on something?
> When the DS One i was announced it wasn't on the supercard site too until a few days later.
> The supercard team has never posted here so why would they now. Do they even have an account here for that matter?
> Anyways Jakob they would probably tell the most viewed site that talks about flashcarts and such and gbatemp does have a lot.
> ...


I don't know I was just saying.  Anyways when do you think this will be released?

Off topic: Yeah I know, I didn't make it they made it for me go email them about it.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 22, 2009)

Hopefully Christmas so I can get one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After the optimistic guess I'd say Q1 of next year.


----------



## brissmas (Nov 22, 2009)

If they did release before christmas people might start buying it or people will just keep buying R4's....


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 22, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Hopefully Christmas so I can get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully Christmas?  Hopefully in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## redact (Nov 22, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I don't know...  Maybe they were bored or something.  Usually when Supercard makes a new Flashcart they would email other people about it.  They haven't posted anything in there forums the only thing in there forums are people hyping.   Plus nothing on there official website.  They haven't emailed Normmatt, PharaohsVizier, Admins of SCdev.  They would usually email other people about it (advertising).  Anyways I really don't know if this is real or not but I hope it is.


-the iplayer announcement was a gbatemp exclusive...
remember the youtube vid a week earlier?
-the gba emu was a gbatemp exclusive...
-the r4i from m3 team was gbatemp...

there's a reason why people give gbatemp news first, there are a shit-load of us members


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 22, 2009)

We will see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it won't turn out like the M3i0 which I found as fail at how long it took them to release it. (I forget how long was it like 5 months?)

I doubt supercard team has even finalized this product but I will tell you this it most likely will have a white shell and is top loading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since this is what they have done since DS One v3. (Just based on what they have put out but I would like a normal colored ds cart and is side loading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 22, 2009)

The iPlayer was announced in gbatemp on June 15th.  And it was released July 1st.  I hope it will be the same thing with the Supercard.


----------



## wchill (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope this cart is a wake up call to all those people still believing in Team Cyclo. Give up on them. There are much better solutions now.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 22, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I hope this cart is a wake up call to all those people still believing in Team Cyclo. Give up on them. There are much better solutions now.


It's all right to not like TC, but I think this is taking it too far... I do with TC would step it up though. CycloDS is still the fastest flashcart to date (I think) and it's still the only one where you can store the firmware on the cart itself (unless some recent one can do it too).


----------



## dartdude6 (Nov 22, 2009)

Flash Cart + iPlayer hardware? I think it may be time to upgrade to a DSi...

And does this extra hardware affect battery life?


----------



## stab244 (Nov 22, 2009)

dartdude6 said:
			
		

> Flash Cart + iPlayer hardware? I think it may be time to upgrade to a DSi...
> 
> And does this extra hardware affect battery life?


You could use it on a DSLite you know...


----------



## Arwen20 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm glad I waited on the iplayer purchase. I can't wait for a release date on this!


----------



## dartdude6 (Nov 22, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> dartdude6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the DSi is better than the lite considering the DSi can play GBA games now.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 22, 2009)

Then again emulators will never be as good as the real thing. It can come close but nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## esserius (Nov 22, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Then again emulators will never be as good as the real thing. It can come close but nothing beats the real thing.


bsnes is probably better than the real thing.  Just... yeah.  Needing a 3ghz processor might be a bit much for most people to play accurate SNES games.

Still, we'll see!  The quality of SNES emulation in this will definitely be a big factor in my purchase decision.  If it plays Mario RPG and Mega Man X3 (bestill my heart if it works with Star Ocean, Star Fox, Stunt Race FX or Yoshi's Island) well, consider me sold.


----------



## JBW (Nov 22, 2009)

I not buy this for a while, other flashcarts may add extra RAM too. If I do get it ill hold onto my acekard 2i aswell though, because of all the updates. I heard supercard dont get that many updates.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 22, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, almost 1/4 of a million now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though 99% are spambots/The Worst/one-time-noobs.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 22, 2009)

this is gonna smoke all carts esp since the all time favorite question has been answered dually
"can i play gba games on my ds cart?... Yes *GASP*"

they have done absolutely everything tht the community would want with the cart
they just have to release constant updates to combat Anti-Piracy

 though


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 22, 2009)

Kool, i just want to have it because the gba emulator feature


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 22, 2009)

Personally, i have always used Supercard products, and i=have never had ANY problem with the speed of the GUI, it seems to me that some members are a little bitimpatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

but yeh, ill definately get this, and will look forward to seing some images/videos


----------



## Splych (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds nice. I am hoping they changed the save system... And also am hoping that it is faster then the old GUI. 

It's awesome now since they have the GBA support. This basically eats the iPlayer up... Now all I need to know is if it can play .avi files then this will be awesome.


----------



## armageddan (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome. i have the ez-flash combo but i think i may buy this in case i get a dsi. gotta love that gba support.

EDIT: and i agree with boxshot on this one, they should relocate the sd input to the side instead of the top.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool!
Now I dont have to buy an iPlayer.Hope this can play .avi videos.
Any news on the pricing?


----------



## 754boy (Nov 22, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> The Cart will probably have its own menu of its own.  This news also sucks for the people who have the Supercard DSone because I don't think they will update it now.



Lol thats not true at all. They are still updating the oldest SC CF and SD carts so we have nothing to worry about  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oy yeah, I will be purchasing this


----------



## DarkBowser (Nov 22, 2009)

When is the realese of the card?


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, and has it, I don't know what's it called 4 GB memory card support


----------



## ZPE (Nov 22, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and has it, I don't know what's it called 4 GB memory card support



SDHC?


----------



## Notyalc (Nov 22, 2009)

Hope it can go more than 4gb. I only got 8gb & am planning on getting 16gb soon...


----------



## morcar (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the big question is how good is the SNES emulator on the card i mean will it run the super fx games at full speed and what about mode 7 how good does it do that ?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 22, 2009)

As an owner of the SCDS1, I definitely want this. Can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 22, 2009)

JBW said:
			
		

> I not buy this for a while, other flashcarts may add extra RAM too. If I do get it ill hold onto my acekard 2i aswell though, because of all the updates. I heard supercard dont get that many updates.



I could be wrong, but it'll probably take much longer for them to do it.  Remember, the first GBA Emulator for the DS was made for the DSiPlayer, which was made by the Supercard team.  The other teams can't just copy/rip-off that hardware, or they would've done it by now.  And because Supercard made the DSiPlayer, they already have the Emulator, though hopefully they'll freaking finetune it, they don't have to make a new GBA emulator.  Everyone else would.

*P.S.* To the person who said people need to stop relying on Team Cyclo, very good.  Some people learn.  Cyclo is now both out of date, AND obsolete.  It does nothing that other cards can't do.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Nov 22, 2009)

i was going to buy assinsin creed 2 for ps3 but with this fuck that


----------



## geokilla (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow. So if it's like the iPlayer, does this mean I can play RMVB files and stuff on it without converting?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably it could but there isn't much confirmation on other stuff it could do with the cpu.


----------



## morcar (Nov 22, 2009)

Well i know it costs a lot more but for emulation in your hand i will wait for the Pandora as its gone into production now so not too long to go


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2009)

morcar said:
			
		

> I think the big question is how good is the SNES emulator on the card i mean will it run the super fx games at full speed and what about mode 7 how good does it do that ?


Mode7 was a feature in a lot of SNES games, most in fact. It didn't require a special chip to run. It was basically just the ability to create a fake flat 3D effect via rotating and scaling. SnemulDS already played a fair share of games with mode7 correctly and fairly well. Fzero comes to mind, along with some RPG's with a mode7 map.

What i'm looking forward to are less glitches, better compatibility, and better speed. And of course, if possibly, special chip support. Here's a list of games using special chips that didn't work in snemulDS-

http://wiki.pocketheaven.com/SNES_games_with_special_chips

These games may or may not work at all. It's fair to assume they'll TRY to get them to work though. But speeds might not be that great. Non-special chip games should now run just fine though.

As for price, don't quote that it will be expensive or cheap. We don't know how much it will be yet. Could be $20, could be $40, could be $50 (doubt it will be as much as $50). I'm personally thinking somewhere around $35. That was the iplayer price on dealextreme.


----------



## Vsin (Nov 22, 2009)

Can someone post a link to a place that tells all the information one could want to know about this device in one article? This is something completely new to me that I am not familiar with but it does sound interesting. One other thing, can someone comment if this will be the best one to get or is there another type of card like this that is superior?


----------



## lowdwn169 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like the girlfriend will be getting an AK2i as soon as this comes out!!!! been wanting an SNES emu for a long time on my DS. this will be one hell of a card. preorderable yet?


----------



## freshness (Nov 22, 2009)

ah i´m sure that the snes compability will suck, i´m not a hater but who needs this card...i can´t believe that they will sell this card under 35$...development, testing, production etc. i mean the only reason for buying this is the snes emulator and it must handle at least ALL snes games, otherwise it´s fuckin unnessecary to own this card...why paying much money for a better compability of an old emulator? that´s ridicilious and i don´t understand why the team is releasing this product...remember i´m not a hater...it´s everyone own descision to buy this...but i´m just a little bit confused of this move...


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2009)

freshness said:
			
		

> ah i´m sure that the snes compability will suck, i´m not a hater but who needs this card...i can´t believe that they will sell this card under 35$...development, testing, production etc. i mean the only reason for buying this is the snes emulator and it must handle at least ALL snes games, otherwise it´s fuckin unnessecary to own this card...why paying much money for a better compability of an old emulator? that´s ridicilious and i don´t understand why the team is releasing this product...remember i´m not a hater...it´s everyone own descision to buy this...but i´m just a little bit confused of this move...
> It's a new emulator. Did you not even pay attention? This card has its own internal CPU, memory, and other hardware. The CPU itself is ~400mhz, more than 4 times faster than DS itself. That's stacked on TOP of the existing DS specs as well, making the entire thing near 500mhz + like 37MB of memory. We don't even know the exact specs, just what we were told with iPlayer. It's very powerful, and we can safely assume the SNES emulator will be far far superior to SnemulDS. SnemulDS wasn't even using its full potential, the developer said as much himself. He just abandoned it after a while.
> 
> We also don't know the full extent of the other features. That is for later. This thing has insane homebrew potential. And I'm sure everyone will want to develop for it if they can.
> ...



What you see on the front page is the extent of what we know for sure. Shaunj66 is the one whom Supercard team told of this. It hasn't been announced to anyone else or anywhere else.

We do know it is based on the iPlayer, which had some powerful hardware of its own. As I said, it had a CPU with raw clockspeeds of more than 4 times the DS' CPU. It could play several major formats of video without converting to DPG (normal DS video format). It could still play any DS homebrew, including games, apps, or emulators. And it eventually received its own GBA emulator (which was actually a port of the GBA emulator for PSP). The GBA emulator worked quite well for a first release. Some games had some trouble, but as said, it was a first release. Plus, a native non-ported emulator might work better. The only thing it couldn't do was boot commercial DS games. This Supercard intends on fixing that. Plus they are adding a lot of new features you see in the first post as well.


----------



## freshness (Nov 22, 2009)

emulator of an old console..sorry


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a simple rebuttal of that as well- SNES is one of the best consoles ever made and has some of the best games ever made. It's my personal favorite of all time. It's worth a little extra money to be able to play those epic games on a kickass handhels.


----------



## freshness (Nov 22, 2009)

sure, but look in most cases you know every fuckin corner of the snes classics...so i think its not worthy to buy it only of the fact that this device will have an inbuild emu...but who knows...

*Posts merged*

sure, but look in most cases you know every fuckin corner of the snes classics...so i think its not worthy to buy it only of the fact that this device will have an inbuild emu...but who knows...


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 22, 2009)

freshness said:
			
		

> emulator of an old console..sorry



Snes is one of the best consoles ever. I don't care if it's old or not, if it's fun I will play.


----------



## freshness (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah i have the same opinion but in my case i overplayed most of the games(on the original console and on pc) so by this time snes emulation on ds become more like a gimmick for me...


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2009)

DS is a nice system to put SNES on because 1- the button layout is similar, and 2- it's ultra portable. Honestly, the games that DO work well on SnemulDS with minimal glitches (like Donkey Kong Country for instance) are REALLY fun to play. Proves they could have done well in portable form. And the GBA ports were bad enough that I find a lot more pleasure in playing DKC1 (and even 2) on SnemulDS than the GBA versions.

Plus, this emulator will most likely correct most issues with at least the non-special chip games. We really can't say the full potential until we see it. Should be a lot better than anything thus far though.

One reason i'd get this is that my old Supercard DS-One is starting to show some major age. If i have to get a new card, i'd get this one.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 22, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> DS is a nice system to put DS



Rofl, excellent error  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Anyway, the GBA and SNES emulator are probably going to be a major selling point.  GBA makes it's foray back into the DSi, and SNES gets a better emulator.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 22, 2009)

As everyone loves to have things on one console so they don't have to drag everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if you think it sucks this is a reason for some to get it.

@granville's error


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been making that kind of error more and more lately, and frankly, it's starting to freak me out... I don't usually act like a dyslexic.

Yeah meant to say SNES is a good choice to put on DS. Fail error is fail. Granville = human = not perfect, forgive him.


----------



## Beware (Nov 22, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Before Christmas would be awesome... I guess I'll spend my money on another Premium Deck Series: Slivers though. Don't exactly have DS(i) to even use it on... Ugh I hate it when parents lose stuff that you use.



OH SHIT!  I forgot that came out the other day!  Thanks for reminding me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why the fuck are turning this into a Cyclops discussion?  And beyond that, how the Hell are there people still defending the CycloDS?  It's a crap cart with a ludicrous price, get over it.  If you think the Cyclo stands apart from the other flash cart fodder out there than you clearly know nothing about the competition.  I've never believed the Cyclo was worth the price (even when it DID have exclusive features) and now that every shitty R4 clone has the same features it's just pure ignorance/fanboyism to think the CycloDS is still worth it.  If TC wants to survive, they need to stop resting on their laurels and step it up.  There is nothing to make it worth the premium nowadays, enough of your silly, fanboy ramblings.

PS: I am certainly NOT complaining about paying a premium for a flash cart (I remember when M3 Perfects were $100+).  The Cyclo is simply too overpriced to be competitive and doesn't have all the features cheaper carts have nowadays.


----------



## gameguy95 (Nov 22, 2009)

hope 4 side-load and official cart color, side-load most important though, i know people complain against though so maybe 2 version: side-load and top-load. just REALLY WANT SIDE-LOAD ON THIS CART


----------



## stab244 (Nov 22, 2009)

Isn't CycloDS still the only flashcart that allows for the firmware to be stored on the card rather than the microSD card? Not defending it, but just saying.


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2009)

I think part of the firmware of an Acekard 2 is stored in the card itself. I could be wrong though.

I don't hate CycloDS, but yeah it is outdated now. They haven't even made a DSi version which is strange. Ironically, Team Cyclops were once known as nothing more but a company who made cheap Supercard clones. Interesting how they rose up.


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 22, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Isn't CycloDS still the only flashcart that allows for the firmware to be stored on the card rather than the microSD card? Not defending it, but just saying.



Oh well... it's not important for me. Firmware size usually is 6MB or something, I have a 4GB SDHC.


----------



## Midna (Nov 23, 2009)

Found something to spend that extra 50 bucks on.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M3 firmware is almost in excess of 90 MB... At least the last time I updated was that big.


----------



## Acenima (Nov 23, 2009)

i might consider buying this if its less then 40 bucks


----------



## iFish (Nov 23, 2009)

i think it will be a shit load since the iplayer is epensive enough this is mostly an iplayer that play roms


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 23, 2009)

If they follow up on what they said about the features, I'll definitely consider purchasing this.

Now people will legitimately ask how they could get GBA games on their flashcarts


----------



## iFish (Nov 23, 2009)

with extra hardware or as i call a back pack pc


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 23, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> If they follow up on what they said about the features, I'll definitely consider purchasing this.
> 
> Now people will legitimately ask how they could get GBA games on their flashcarts


While we are that we should change the sticky that says slot 1 cards will never play gba games.


----------



## jphriendly (Nov 23, 2009)

I gotta laugh at all the people saying they will get this if it's cheap enough. Even if it costs $60-70, you are still getting something that can load every DS game you can imagine, and a ton more based on the description, for the cost of two real game cartridges.

Kids these days.


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd pay the price if i have the money. But for me, i probably couldn't see myself spending more than $40-$50 for one. I was originally going to get a cycloDS, but those were $50 and I couldn't afford that. So I got a $25 Supercard DS-One. Granted, that was a tough money time, but you get the picture.

I really doubt it will be over $40 actually. For some reason, i just don't see that happening. DX will likely have it for a good price.


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 23, 2009)

do we have an estimate of how much the cart will cost?? also will this cart be bulky like the iplayer??

because supercard is beefing up their cart will other companies follow suit or do even better?

i hope it has a wifi update to update the loader for game fixes like the akaio 1.51, that would be sweet

also will this SNES emulator be better than the one currently out there for the DS?


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 23, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Hisiru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said as if it was a big feature that can make people buy CycloDS but it's not because firmware size for Supercard DSone owners isn't a problem.

I am not saying this feature is useless, just saying that you won't have this problem with a lot of flashcarts.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 23, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Hisiru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can delete a lot of the junk and bring the size to around half
all the multilanguage stuff and saves fixes


----------



## stab244 (Nov 23, 2009)

Meh... I kinda lost my M3, so I'll look forward to this if I can find a DS to use it on...


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2009)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> do we have an estimate of how much the cart will cost??
> *No.*
> 
> also will this cart be bulky like the iplayer??
> ...


Answers in quote in bold.


----------



## chaotic15 (Nov 23, 2009)

all i gotta say is with this one it better not be as slow loading stuff in the menu and booting up games.....2 with the new features im guessing its gunna run even slower unless they change the menu. but its good for the dsi that i have and all dsi owners because the dsi has so gba slot so its a perfect solution to all the cry babyies that wanna play gba games. but as far as how it runns we shal see.


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2009)

chaotic15 said:
			
		

> all i gotta say is with this one it better not be as slow loading stuff in the menu and booting up games.....2 with the new features im guessing its gunna run even slower unless they change the menu. but its good for the dsi that i have and all dsi owners because the dsi has so gba slot so its a perfect solution to all the cry babyies that wanna play gba games. but as far as how it runns we shal see.


Of course they will change the menu. It would be ridiculous not to, considering they're taking into account all the complaints about their old slot 1 card. The archaic menu interface was the #1 complaint for most people. And why on earth do you think it will run SLOWER? >_> That makes no sense. The card has its OWN processor and memory many times more powerful than the DS itself. And the GBA and SNES emulators won't slow down the menu. Why on earth would you think more homebrew features would make the MENU slower?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 23, 2009)

They also made the iPlayer which has a very good gui and is pretty much on par with all the other highly regarded flashcarts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I don't see how they could make it bad since they have proven themselves. 

Granville is right too with the high power cpu even a slow menu as the ds one has could be theoretically fast though the ds one gui sucks.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 23, 2009)

Such as? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again hasn't the supercard team been notorious for bugs/issues in their guis? Anyone want to name me one that has little issues?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 23, 2009)

If SNES works (SuperFX included) then I'll be in for it, regardless of GBA. Who needs support for a console who's games all mirrored the SNES? 

But seriously. SNES emulation hasn't had updates in a long time (homebrew wise), and it would be real nice to see it fully supported. GBA support is also nice in that you no longer have to use a SLOT-2. Perhaps the company will even stop supporting their SLOT-2 devices?

My only question regards Supercard support. I hear they have infrequent updates. What I don't hear are if there are problems that require more frequent updates, or not.


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2009)

@OrGoN3-

Well I need mah Golden Sun, even if it is a classic-style RPG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Supercard, they are pretty good at getting out patches for games, or fans will do it if they can. There are frequent patch updates. And they are pretty dedicated to supporting even their older hardware, even slot 2 cards. But most non-working games can generally be fixed by just downloading an updated patch file. And who knows what they intend to do support-wise with the new card? I doubt they'd make a new card and abandon it within a month. They have to build a reputation up if they want to stay tops.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 23, 2009)

Was 3.0 SP8 released before or after the SCDS1i? If not there has been 1 firmware update I think and a few ndspatch.dat files which aren't even on the main download page only on their bbs. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Forgot the release date of the SCDS1i)

I don't need my golden sun or golden sun 2! Why now because I have the real thing and I can play them on my brick! Though would be nice for the slot 1 emulator to get other games.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Suddenly I know what card I'm gonna buy next.
I was planning on getting an Iplayer, but now I think I'll wait for this all in one thing.

Hmm, with the CPU enhancment it would be cool to see an enhanced custom menu for it too.
Fancy animations and other random crap.
Like MENUdo quality :3

Then again, all I want is the emulator power boost anyway. :3


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2009)

Hehe, I think MENUdo's existence is actually clear that the extra CPU enhancements aren't needed for a menu to look pretty. MENUdo has no issues running on my old Lite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I expect some pretty bells and whistles from the menu. Or at least for it to look good stylistically. If they don't add any eye candy to the menu, it kind of squanders the power. Not that it will make games work any better...


----------



## freshness (Nov 23, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> DS is a nice system to put SNES on because 1- the button layout is similar, and 2- it's ultra portable. Honestly, the games that DO work well on SnemulDS with minimal glitches (like Donkey Kong Country for instance) are REALLY fun to play. Proves they could have done well in portable form. And the GBA ports were bad enough that I find a lot more pleasure in playing DKC1 (and even 2) on SnemulDS than the GBA versions.



yeah, because the gba versions really sucked^^ on a micro the games were kinda funny but on ds...no way...the only snes games i would love to play without issues on ds are hagane, demon´s crest and some shooters...

you know if this card will support different movie codecs like the iplayer and if there´s somebody out there who manages to run playstation 1 with the device, i  will regret that i bought a dingoo...


----------



## Sanderino (Nov 23, 2009)

morcar said:
			
		

> I think the big question is how good is the SNES emulator on the card i mean will it run the super fx games at full speed and what about mode 7 how good does it do that ?



Yeah, and that question counts for GBA games. Not every Gba game wal playable on Iplayer. And will it be updated?


----------



## esserius (Nov 23, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> morcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, updates will be a big issue I imagine.  I don't think a static emulator set would go over too well, particularly since these emulators will be proprietary to the DSTwo's custom hardware (at least I think).


----------



## stab244 (Nov 23, 2009)

AWESOME!! My mom just found my DS... And since I don't have my M3 anymore, I might as well get this one.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 23, 2009)

I am SO BUYING this! It will be the first cart to seriously top the cyclo!


----------



## granville (Nov 23, 2009)

Acekard 2 was pretty much the top dog thanks to Normmatt. For quite some time now, CycloDS has been out of the running for best card ever. It's still overpriced and doesn't even have a DSi variant yet. Team Cyclops has sort of become complacent and arrogant with their success, and haven't really tried to improve their card much lately.

BTW, I still have to remind people that Team Cyclops was once a pretty low class company. They were notorious for making supercard clones. So I wouldn't give them too much credit for being a reputable company.


----------



## esserius (Nov 23, 2009)

I like CycloDS, but I'm up to buy this if it's as good as the hype.  I don't really expect it to be, but we'll see.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Nov 24, 2009)

So... Does anybody know when this will be released? And if it will be able to play games that run in DSi mode?


----------



## stab244 (Nov 24, 2009)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> So... Does anybody know when this will be released? And if it will be able to play games that run in DSi mode?


No and no.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 24, 2009)

It appears that deh iPlayer specs have an MMU. Multi Tasking COULD be possible.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 24, 2009)

But how practical and stable would multitasking be? BTW what is a MMU?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 24, 2009)

>.> Crappy internal server error caused a double post


----------



## redact (Nov 24, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> But how practical and stable would multitasking be? BTW what is a MMU?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_management_unit


----------



## fryguy (Nov 24, 2009)

MMU isn't required for multitasking, but for memory protection (and for virtual memory).


----------



## granville (Nov 25, 2009)

First word from Supercard team personally over at the Supercard forums. Not only do they claim that they intend to *completely redesign the GUI,* they have a single screenshot of the real time cheat feature, of the menu being brought up mid-game:

(lol nice mushroom)







(btw, new logo if you look closely, the icon looks similar to the MS Windows icon actually...)

Looks miles better than the tacky old style. And it looks like we might actually be able to read what it says this time! Here's what Godslash, and admin there, had to say-

*Godslash- "After got a lot of suggestions from customers of DSONE, DSTWO cheat code system designed more easy to use and powerful. It's totally compatible with R4 and TT cheat code, it's very easy to use and do not need to have thousand of cheat code files in the folder.

Base of the new hardware, we redesign a new UI for DSTWO, it's much better than before.
DSTWO cheat code system not only compatible with R4 and TT cheat code, but also keep the real time cheat code system like DSONE. DSTWO cheat code system use own CPU power, so it's more stable and powerful, player can call out the cheat menu in the game whenever they want."*

http://forum.supercard.sc/redirect.php?tid...stpost#lastpost


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 25, 2009)

and i just got my dsone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that looks sexy man


----------



## sepinho (Nov 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Not only do they claim that they intend to *completely redesign the GUI,* they have a single screenshot of the real time cheat feature, of the menu being brought up mid-game:



"Intend" is the keyword for me here. That implies that they have yet to develop the GUI. Darnit, I want DSTWO nao! 
I had my hopes up that the DSTWO might be the ominous flashcard that SoulAnger was talking about, when he mentioned that he was in talks with a flashcard developer who wanted to use menuDO for its new card.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 25, 2009)

sepinho said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know something - I'd completely forgot about that statement - Could it be MenuDo will FINALLY be seen to the public ???


----------



## sepinho (Nov 25, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Could it be MenuDo will FINALLY be seen to the public ???



I think I recall him saying that the negotiations were called off, so I highly doubt that the DSTWO would come with menuDO as its firmware.


----------



## Placeholder (Nov 25, 2009)

Well currently Soulanger doesn't have a flashcart for MENUdo, though I'll keep pestering him to get in touch with Supercard. 

I mean, SCDSTWO and MENUdo... that's just awesome.


----------



## wanderone (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow 15+ pages...(Stopped reading after awhile)

Pretty much agree with what everyone else says.  The big draw for me is the SNES emulator.  Its pathetic that there's no more functional SNES homebrew on the DS with how long the DS has been out, it being easy or no.

But I'll wait on the review for this one methinks.  I'm guessing, even if my Edge card dies (Or God forbid!! my DS!) at most I'm only gonna buy another couple of cards and another DS Lite before the big N. releases the Tegra-equipped successor to the DS.  (Ths DSi is a non-issue)  So whoever is releasing whatever in the next 6 months or so, better do it fast and better make it good!


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to ask guys, but what is MenuDo? All I can think about is this:





Hahahahahahaha, but seriously, what is MenuDo?


----------



## Placeholder (Nov 25, 2009)

Age old video of MENUdo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vKX2saQHzA...feature=channel

But anyway, back on topic... Anyone know when this will be out? Or the specs? Or if they'll let us use the CPU in homebrew?


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 25, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> Age old video of MENUdo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vKX2saQHzA...feature=channel
> 
> But anyway, back on topic... Anyone know when this will be out? Or the specs? Or if they'll let us use the CPU in homebrew?



Woow! This is awesome! Thanks for the video.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ooh... It actually scrolls through long descriptions. Do want.


----------



## granville (Nov 26, 2009)

sepinho said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, those were MY words, not SC team's. They may already have coded the GUI, and probably have. The cheat screen seems to point towards that.

And I'm not sure if soulanger still intends to ally with a flashcard maker for exclusive rom support. But I am a beta tester for it and I can vouch that it works on most flashcards and loads roms via either Ysmenu or AKAIO loader. Similar to Moonshell's ysloader. At the moment anyways.

I'm using menuDO currently all the time, and I love it. But it does have some annoying bugs every now and then. That's what you get for making such an impressive GUI though with a lot of pseudo 3D effects. It does need some work before a final release comes around, so there is a good reason soulanger isn't releasing it fast. So know that.

@Placeholder-

Supposedly it has the same specs as iPlayer. iPlayer had something around 400mhz as the primary CPU, and may or may not have a secondary CPU @200mhz. It's also supposedly has 32MB memory. And of course, stack those on top of the DS' normal specs, you get something quite powerful. As for using the CPU in homebrew, I guess it depends if they release the SDK. Normmatt was talking about trying to acquire it and helping develop for it, but he's currently allied with Acekard (though we'll see what happens, I heard they ignored him for some time and he considered changing companies).


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Nov 26, 2009)

holy shit, i am so getting this, this is what i wanted, not only can it emulate snes and GBA (the two systems i loved the most) it can read .pdf's (which is useful for me, veyr useful) and since its emulating iplayers stuff, i think it would be able to play .avi's. If this sells for >50 bucks, my cyclo purchase was a huge waste :|


----------



## sepinho (Nov 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> No, those were MY words, not SC team's. They may already have coded the GUI, and probably have. The cheat screen seems to point towards that.


Thanks for clearing that up, I'm glad to hear it. This renews hope that the card might actually be released before X-Mas. I suppose adapting the iPlayer's GUI wouldn't be the worst choice, but I'm stoked to hear that Normanmatt has shown interest in developing for it. I just hope that doesn't mean he would abandon the Acekard. 

Do we have any confirmation that the DSTWO uses the exact same hardware the iPlayer uses? I guess it would suck for homebrew developers to have to take into account different amounts of RAM and/or CPU power, if they were to utilize the full potential of the extra hardware.


----------



## granville (Nov 26, 2009)

I doubt Normmatt would just abandon acekard suddenly. He could even program for both companies if he wanted (lot of work though).

As for it having the iPlayer specs, we've heard that much. Supercard team actually made iPlayer in the first place. Secondly, the first post actually says it will use iPlayer's hardware. So it's pretty certain it will have the same specs, or at least 98% similar I assume. Who knows though, maybe they'll beef the specs up even more. Just my words though.

What would be pretty cool is if you could interchange the iPlayer and Supercard DSTWO firmwares on each other. Then iPlayer buyers could have the same compatibility. Maybe it won't happen, but maybe it will. And maybe someone can hack it to work. Again, just my thoughts, not official.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I doubt Normmatt would just abandon acekard suddenly. He could even program for both companies if he wanted (lot of work though).
> 
> As for it having the iPlayer specs, we've heard that much. Supercard team actually made iPlayer in the first place. Secondly, the first post actually says it will use iPlayer's hardware. So it's pretty certain it will have the same specs, or at least 98% similar I assume. Who knows though, maybe they'll beef the specs up even more. Just my words though.
> 
> What would be pretty cool is if you could interchange the iPlayer and Supercard DSTWO firmwares on each other. Then iPlayer buyers could have the same compatibility. Maybe it won't happen, but maybe it will. And maybe someone can hack it to work. Again, just my thoughts, not official.


+1 to that, although, if firmware swapping could be officially done, why would they even create the DSTWO?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 26, 2009)

>.> Don't remind me PV hell I even watched your video flashing it to time it since I didn't have a stopwatch or timer and was too lazy to go to one of those sites. Most likely they will already put the 1.4 update and since it has the iPlayer hardware why not update like one?


----------



## Hisiru (Nov 26, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They will sell more products and they will attract more people announcing a new flashcart with gba and snes emulators + PDF.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you've got a point there.


----------



## An00bis (Nov 28, 2009)

Any word on the release date of this thing? I hope it'll be around in time for christmas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, how much do you reckon it would run me (I already have microSD card and USB)?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 28, 2009)

No there isn't a release date. 
I'd say $50 at max hopefully. They most likely will bundle in a msd reader anyways.


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 28, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that a legit company like TI wouldn't want anything to do with flashcarts... Then again, I could be wrong.


TI are making the Pandora too!


----------



## quartercast (Nov 29, 2009)

No, they just make the SoC


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 30, 2009)

Guys. Did you know it's mostly Supercard who sets new standards for ds flashcarts?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep but did you know supercard made it crappy (at least to me you might have a different opinion) for their card and other teams did it well even though it took forever?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 1, 2009)

I wasn't really talking about the rts which I find fine. More or less I was really talking about how I don't like their rtc with their own cheats which is annoying to manage and yeah the rtg blows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dunno if they set the save types and options and all of that but if they did it is pretty cluttered and sometimes it takes me multiple tries to enable it which sometimes with my bad accuracy I launch the game. 

Again this is more of a personal opinion. Your opinion may differ.


----------



## ForteOmega (Dec 3, 2009)

the problem was the gui is slow, rtc works very well... but the interface again is awkward..., the ak2i seems to run more smoothly. That is why even though I have both the ak2i and supercarddsione I use the ak2i more.  Which makes me hope taht they make th gui more fluid.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 5, 2009)

impressive that it can play gba games from the DS slot, only problem i have is it immune to nintendo's updates on the DSi them i might consider this flashcart, it will make gba flashtcarts obsolete (thats if the compatibility is good though)


----------



## Dudu.exe (Dec 5, 2009)

Dstwo have 4 slots for realtime save, and the slots can be renamed! 












DSTWO real-time save function has four dividual slots. Added 3D game intelligent detection function, to improve the compatibility of 3D games so that it can better support real-time save stability. Real-time save read/write speeds are still  within 2 seconds to complete. The upgrade of the hardware make the interface more beautiful.

Human-oriented design: The first real-time save custom name in the world. Players can customize the name of each save slot, in order to be able to better know the save information. Save information, including the display date and time of the last save.


----------



## esserius (Dec 6, 2009)

Well this thing keeps looking better and better.  SNES and GBA emulation screenies please.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 6, 2009)

I never use any of the rtg/c/s. I just want to see pics of the emulators in action.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> I never use any of the rtg/c/s. I just want to see pics of the emulators in action.


I just like to see how the 'main menu' actually looks - I prefer a single file select like 'moonshell' rather than Icons that 'split' into different sections like 'music','DS','GBA' etc


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know whether to get one of these or the iEDGE I'm really liking this card for the GBA emulator it has but will it work on a DSL? I know it probably will considering it doesn't need any other hardware to run it but still a little unsure.
If the GBA emulator works just with this card then I will get this card instead of the iEDGE if not then I'll probably get the iEDGE as I have an EDGE card but feel its time to upgrade as my EDGE is card is old now and doesn't read every now and again.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 6, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Main menu pics would be good too, actually.

I like my stuff split into folders. The DSTwo will probably let us customize however we want, though. Which is mostly always the case.

EDIT: Who thinks .scc files will be no more after this cart?


----------



## Verius (Dec 6, 2009)

nice! definitely picking one up when they hit the market!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 6, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to get one of these or the iEDGE I'm really liking this card for the GBA emulator it has but will it work on a DSL? I know it probably will considering it doesn't need any other hardware to run it but still a little unsure.
> If the GBA emulator works just with this card then I will get this card instead of the iEDGE if not then I'll probably get the iEDGE as I have an EDGE card but feel its time to upgrade as my EDGE is card is old now and doesn't read every now and again.


DSi mode isn't hacked yet. Those emulators are gonna be entirely based on the DSTWO's own power, so they'll work on every DS out there.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 6, 2009)

YAY thanks raulpica I'll be getting myself one of these then  I just hope the price is well "low"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we should band together and from the trusted sites that ship internationally find the lowest price for the Supercard DSTWO


----------



## daredevkev (Dec 6, 2009)

lol i hope they'll have this in stock at the pacific mall, when i visit canada again


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 6, 2009)

wow this look good, REAL good, To good to be true maybe? i might even get ones of these.. snes emulation?  i hope this has a decent price.. back to my roots!  (my first card was the ooooold superpass + supercard combo, ooooh gooood the old days)


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't wait, best Flashcard (most probably)


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 6, 2009)

now that I've decided on my upograded card I want it now ¬¬ hope they post some official news on a release date and price soon


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking good, as i reviewed scdsonei and iplayer for a site, i'm looking forward to review the scdstwo 

I hope snes emulation is descent and there will be sega emulation to in the future  and then i mean emulation like the gba emulation is done on the iPlayer


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

I need the release date and price *NAO!!!!1 *


----------



## omatic (Dec 6, 2009)

I really hope they don't make it white. It sticks out like a sore thumb in my DS.


----------



## JoyConG (Dec 7, 2009)

Does it have the same media support as iPlayer? I was going to get iPlayer, the guys for AKAIO do such a great job that I don't want another flashcard. So if this doesn't stream media, I'm probably going to pass on it.


----------



## Dudu.exe (Dec 7, 2009)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> Does it have the same media support as iPlayer? I was going to get iPlayer, the guys for AKAIO do such a great job that I don't want another flashcard. So if this doesn't stream media, I'm probably going to pass on it.



built-in media player was allways a sellpoint for DSone! i dont see why this could be diferent! even with a hardware capable of running good video codecs without conversion!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2009)

??????? WTF ???????


----------



## zaro27 (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally! I can get rid of my DS1i!


----------



## golden (Dec 9, 2009)

with the lack of news so far i am guessing this thing won't be available for purchase in time for christmas? poor planning imo on the team's part, this is the highest month of flashcart sales of the year easily.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope its out soon though, I'd like to have one by new year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my EDGE card seems to be getting worse and worse everyday


----------



## Langin (Dec 11, 2009)

Well my Ak2i is nearly dead so I think till this card comes out and I am going to buy thing thingy!

price €40,-
release date 28 december!!!

source http://www.consolepro.nl/supercard-dstwo-v...-dsi-p-496.html

typ on google: Supercard DSTWO


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 11, 2009)

still no news on a release date?


----------



## Langin (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> still no news on a release date?




read my post! above you mid/end december 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(well they expect it!)


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 11, 2009)

ahh but where did console source get there information of the release date?


----------



## Langin (Dec 11, 2009)

well I dont know srry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I think they have asked sc team or something like that!


----------



## emigre (Dec 11, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> Well my Ak2i is nearly dead so I think till this card comes out and I am going to buy thing thingy!
> 
> price €40,-
> release date 28 december!!!
> ...



their using gbatemp's crap paint job as a picture


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 12, 2009)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> Just spoke with the team.
> 
> Sadly it won't be ready this month.
> 
> Distributors will be receiving stock on January.



don't suppose there will be any special offer for tempers?


----------



## bmaster154 (Dec 12, 2009)

It will be able to play gba games on DSi? Is this the only emulator that can do so? (my Acekard is still in great shape, so it's not a huge deal)


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 12, 2009)

the iPlayer can play GBA games but it can't load commercial roms, the Supercard DStwo however can do both and more snes/nes emulation is also rumoured (which will be AWESOME) and I can safely say this will be my card of choice


----------



## Dudu.exe (Dec 13, 2009)

You can Call out the RTG(Real-Time-Guide) whenever in the game.






RTG supports not only txt format file, but also the pictures guide! Ok, you can check the maps anytime ingame.






And there is a evolution for "Slow Motion" function. We had improved it from Cheat into a Hardware Mode. It controls the speed of CPU to control the game speed. It's stabler and better compatibility.






Call out the ingame menu and enter "Flies Broswer" to operate the files on your microsd card. You can copy, cut, paste, delete files. Of course, you can also run some program with it.


----------



## esserius (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool pics... and...

emulators shots plez.


----------



## granville (Dec 13, 2009)

esserius said:
			
		

> Cool pics... and...
> 
> emulators VIDEOS plez.


Fixed. We not only need to see what the games look like, but to see how well they run. At first glance, they might look perfect, but we'd want to judge the speed, no?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 13, 2009)

God, the RTG pics are going to take forever to load. I'd rather sit at my computer and look at guides.


Uhh...how does one know if his flashcard is breaking down? A few people are saying their cards are getting worse and worse; how do you notice something like that. Will the card get slower and slower over time? Will games freeze more often?


----------



## granville (Dec 13, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> God, the RTG pics are going to take forever to load. I'd rather sit at my computer and look at guides.
> 
> 
> Uhh...how does one know if his flashcard is breaking down? A few people are saying their cards are getting worse and worse; how do you notice something like that. Will the card get slower and slower over time? Will games freeze more often?


I'm sorry but that made absolutely no sense. Maybe PC's get slower over time, but that's due to software and people fucking up their own PC, not the PC itself. When has anyone ever heard of a game system eventually slowing down from use? Never. >_>

The slow motion is a feature that you can enable or disable. Basically, it's for people with slower reflexes, kind of like a cheat. It doesn't affect the DS' life, or even the card's. And no one could possibly say their DSTWO is getting worse since no one has the thing...

And the real time guide feature should be instant. This beast of a card has an extra 400mhz and 32MB of memory to power itself ON TOP of the DS specs. That's just the basics too. There's not going to be any slowdown unless it's Supercard's fault at designing a firmware, and clearly they've become competent at that from what we've seen.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 13, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's talking about me saying my card is dying several times in this thread while I impatiently wait for the supercard DS two to be released.

my card is dying because the contacts of the cart aren't as good as they used to be they've become abit worn (I don't know how I never take my EDGE card out of my ds) so sometimes it won't load up or during a game it will just fail and take me back to the ds's main menu.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 13, 2009)

esserius said:
			
		

> Cool pics... and...


Just for everyone info - I've started another post up at http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196382 for JUST photos and videos of the Supercard DSTWO

Can whoever find suitable photos/videos/screenshots etc about the DSTWO post them there as well - so that we have all 'visuals' in one place & not spread over multiple pages
I REALLY hate going through a lot of pages just to see what something looks like

(Please just remember that THIS post is for Discussion/Speculation about the card & the other post is meant for JUST pictures/Videos)

Thanks


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 13, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> esserius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice idea but it won't work soon as some new pics or a video or something goes in there it'll be 10 pages of random talk about how amazing it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so don't expect it to be just pics/video's e.t.c. if you want it that way then you will have to check every post and update the first post to contain the new pics/videos e.t.c. and also ssteal the second post incase you run outta room on the first


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 13, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the pics of the maps that appear in the game. As in, when you access the game's RTG option the map is going to take forever to load. True, I should have found a better way to say it, but w/e.


----------



## golden (Dec 14, 2009)

if this card gets the MENUdo firmware natively i think it would be the definition of a perfect flashcart. anyone know the odds of that happening ?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2009)

golden said:
			
		

> if this card gets the MENUdo firmware natively i think it would be the definition of a perfect flashcart. anyone know the odds of that happening ?


Slim to None I guess, but I also would like MENUdo to show it's 'face'


----------



## Dudu.exe (Dec 17, 2009)

I personally got a Ps3 and a PSP, and i hope not to get another anoying XMB !


----------



## esserius (Dec 18, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> esserius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, well said.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 22, 2009)

When GBATEMP says:

There will also be a SNES emulator, but we have not yet had the chance to see this in action.


Does this mean the Supercard will make there own emulator?  Or its just going to use SnemulDS?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 22, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> When GBATEMP says:
> 
> There will also be a SNES emulator, but we have not yet had the chance to see this in action.
> 
> ...


...Have you been listening?
Built-in GBA and SNES emulators = GBA and SNES emulators custom built for the DSTWO.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 22, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> When GBATEMP says:
> 
> There will also be a SNES emulator, but we have not yet had the chance to see this in action.
> 
> ...


It means that the Supercard team said there would be an SNES emulator. It does not imply that further details are known.


----------



## granville (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm 98% certain they mean their own emulator. It was announced alongside the GBA one, which was custom built to use the extra specs of the card. It would not only be a waste of the card's power if it just meant SnemulDS, but also would pretty much be false advertisement, a dishonest way to get people to buy, and stealing from the programmer of SnemulDS (Archeid).

I don't think we need any proof but the fact that they showed it off as a new feature completely. It's ridiculous if they just mean an old one. It's being advertised as one of the primary reasons to own the card.


----------



## Stealth Fox (Dec 29, 2009)

Come on... the snes/gba emulator is literally the only reason to buy this. Unless the snes/gba emulators are damn near perfect. If they use snemul knowone will buy this because the sneemul has maybe a 10 percent perfect compatibility and sucks.... I can play perfect snes games on the wii and perfect gba games on the dslite (w/cyclo ds).


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 29, 2009)

Still eagerly waiting for more news on this one...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2010)

Just popped over to Supercards site today & on the home page there's a tempory title/link to 'Supercard DSTwo' (Non-Working ATM)
plus on the scrolling pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So news could be coming VERY SOON (since the last update to page was 28-12)


----------



## MPRAVO4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello everyone. Before some days i bought a dsi with fw 1.3E. After a lot of search for which flashkard to buy i decide to take acekard2i or wait until this card come out (i like the pdf compatibility). My question is if any of this card support dsi mode for play dsi games (i don't now if is necessary) or is only for ds games?


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm guessing there's still no release date?
the image CannonFoddr posted from the official site is clickable now but it only takes you to the supercard forums


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 9, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I'm guessing there's still no release date?
> the image CannonFoddr posted from the official site is clickable now but it only takes you to the supercard forums
> 
> 
> ...


So at least we get an idea (those who don't have a DSOne that is) to what the OS is going to look like


----------



## cutterjohn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, the GBA emulation would be nice, but really, exactly how many of the zero extant DSi exclusives are you people missing out on?  And more to the point why are you wasting money buying a DSi if you already have a DS/lite?

I'm waiting for the next REAL portable console from Nintendo(and one that gets back to reasonable pricing for what it is).  The one that SHOULD have an nVidia designed GPU in it along with a non-anemic CPU.  Of course if they wait much longer, I wouldn't be surprised to see the next iPhone/iTouch revision to already have these features and trash Nintendo's future the way that Apple trashed M$(and Sony) in the phone/media player market... I just wonder when Apple will release a console...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 14, 2010)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> Yes, the GBA emulation would be nice, but really, exactly how many of the zero extant DSi exclusives are you people missing out on?  And more to the point why are you wasting money buying a DSi if you already have a DS/lite?



I traded in my Lite for DSi.  And I don't regret it at all.  The DSi is miles BETTER then the DSLite, not just in terms of hardware.  Maybe you find it worthless.  I don't.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 14, 2010)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> Yes, the GBA emulation would be nice, but really, exactly how many of the zero extant DSi exclusives are you people missing out on?  And more to the point why are you wasting money buying a DSi if you already have a DS/lite?
> 
> I'm waiting for the next REAL portable console from Nintendo(and one that gets back to reasonable pricing for what it is).  The one that SHOULD have an nVidia designed GPU in it along with a non-anemic CPU.  Of course if they wait much longer, I wouldn't be surprised to see the next iPhone/iTouch revision to already have these features and trash Nintendo's future the way that Apple trashed M$(and Sony) in the phone/media player market... I just wonder when Apple will release a console...


Apple doesn't have a reputable history in gaming...(don't some games have to wait for a Mac version even when it's already out for the PC?)  I'm pretty sure that the iPhone/iTouch will never be considered a gaming system...and if they did come out with their own system/handheld it would not beat it's competitors in sales due to its price and lack of history.  And judging from Nintendo's onslaught with the GBA and DS, definitely not in handheld gaming.


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 14, 2010)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> Yes, the GBA emulation would be nice, but really, exactly how many of the zero extant DSi exclusives are you people missing out on?  And more to the point why are you wasting money buying a DSi if you already have a DS/lite?
> 
> I'm waiting for the next REAL portable console from Nintendo(and one that gets back to reasonable pricing for what it is).  The one that SHOULD have an nVidia designed GPU in it along with a non-anemic CPU.  Of course if they wait much longer, I wouldn't be surprised to see the next iPhone/iTouch revision to already have these features and trash Nintendo's future the way that Apple trashed M$(and Sony) in the phone/media player market... I just wonder when Apple will release a console...



I don't have a DSi therefor I'm not missing out on any DSi functions as I don't have them to start with.
I want this flashcard because it will be the BEST flashcard avaible for a long time and it has GBA emulation which I want on my DSl some people would say just buy the slot 2 card for it but my other reason for wanted this flascard is my EDGE card is getting really old and its ot working like it used to so I'll kill 2 birds with one stone by updating to a brand new slot 1 card AND get the GBA emulation I've been craving for, for so long anything else this card does is a bonus.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm  - I've been looking through the thread, on Supercard forum & even Youtube for ANY details about DSTwo

All I can see is a lot of comment about Game playing & the RTS guide etc - but I've seen NOTHING about whether the card being able to playback videos & music. 

Just because it a 'mashup' of the iPlayer & DSone hardware - it doen't mean we'll actually get the iPlayer (or it's equivalent) within the Evolution OS

I was considering this as an upgrade - but without the Music/Video playback, I'm re-considering NOT getting it


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 20, 2010)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> I just wonder when Apple will release a console...



They already have.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bandai_Pippin


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Jan 22, 2010)

As excited as I am for GBA gameplay on a DSi or any DS handheld without the battery draining slot-2 devices, I would love for someone to open up GBA games and implement into the emulator wifi link cabling. 

Sure I can start my Pokemon adventure and stop Ex-Death from taking over the world using the void, but I want to fight with my Link friends. And I want to see whose Emerl is superior. 

But that will only be a dream. *sigh*


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 23, 2010)

Still no information on a release date? wow I'd thought there would have been some news by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




does anyone have any up to date information?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 23, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Still no information on a release date? wow I'd thought there would have been some news by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope.. I've been keeping an eye on Supercards Forums and currently all the 'latest news' has been all about the BETA EOS

Guess we have to be patient


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 24, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for the "You've Been Trolled" message to come out.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

soon the chinese would be preparing for their spring festival or new year
maybe end of feb or early march?


----------



## Placeholder (Jan 27, 2010)

Chinese new year is on valentines day this year.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok this isn't really DSTwo news - but it may be related

According to Supercards forums the EOS beta testing has finally finished


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Progress of EVOLUTION[2010-01-29 Updated]
> 2010-01-29
> After 5 beta versions, we got many bug reports & suggestions. Has now entered the end stage, we are planning to release EOS before Chinese New Year (Chinese New Year is Feb 14th). Thanks to the beta testers


----------



## esserius (Feb 3, 2010)

Well that's neat, but still only sort of news about the DS2.  Guess we'll just have to wait...


----------



## TakTikal (Mar 7, 2010)

I used to have an acekard 2i and I gave that to my cousin.  I was going to buy another on and then I came across supercard dsonei so I was gonna give it a try and see the how I like the rts feature and not needing another ds when ever I need to update the card, but now I see their is gonna be a new supercard coming out "soon".  Should I wait or just buy the dsonei?  I don't think I would use the emulators that much if at all...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 7, 2010)

TakTikal said:
			
		

> I used to have an acekard 2i and I gave that to my cousin.  I was going to buy another on and then I came across supercard dsonei so I was gonna give it a try and see the how I like the rts feature and not needing another ds when ever I need to update the card, but now I see their is gonna be a new supercard coming out "soon".  Should I wait or just buy the dsonei?  I don't think I would use the emulators that much if at all...


Hmm difficult choice to make - you could go ahead & buy one now & the DSTwo could come out the following day or it might be another 3-4 months

The 'Soon' on the website been there for ~2-3 months now, & we keep hearing 'rumours' of when it is coming out (first it was 'before Xmas' - then it was suppose to be 'before New Year' then it was 'around Chinese new year' & we're still waiting)

Since I'm managing with my AK2i I would wait a couple of month AFTER the release of DSTwo just in case the early versions may have teething problems
But since you don't have a card I would suggest getting a cheaper alternative for now as a stop gap - perhaps another Ak2i ??


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 7, 2010)

The general consensus is that it'll be coming late March to late April (anywhere between the two). Mind you, this is purely speculation.


----------



## TakTikal (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> TakTikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I was thinking about doing that.... decisions decisions

I don't see the benefit about the dstwo.... I don't play nes/gba games... I play the occasional snes game on my mac.  Plus the team hasn't really released to much info about the card features besides gba/nes emulator.  No one knows for sure if the card will have a built in media player either even tho there were reports of that it would be a "mashup" of iplayer and dsonei. Is watching videos on the dsi a good experience?  The resoultion isn't that great on it to begin with.  How about moonshell?  Doesn't that play videos too?

Thanks


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

Some new info on the DSTwo Forums that might be interest - posted 3 days ago


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Actually, DSTWO hardware is finished last month, but found out a hardware bug, this is a small bug, will not effect the using of DSTWO, but SC team decided redesign the hardware and fixed this bug, now, the hardware is OK today,



http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5638-1-1.html

So it seems there is/was a delay due to a 'bug' - a hardware one................


----------



## Covarr (Mar 26, 2010)

unknown_gamer said:
			
		

> This would certainly explain why the SC team hasn't updated the OS of the DSOne(i) for quite some time, they've been working on this!!


This is exactly why I won't buy a SC product. As soon as they have a new product, they stop updating their old one.

Just watch, a year after the DSTWO is released, they'll announce yet another card, and stop updating this one. Meanwhile, I'll still be playing the latest games on my CycloDS Evolution WITHOUT having to buy the latest card.

edit: Hmm, looking at their site, they're even keeping their old Slot-2 cards updated. Not like the M3 team, which adamantly refuses to update anything they're not currently making money on. I guess I retract my statement.


----------



## mameks (Apr 6, 2010)

So this card plays GBA roms? awesomeness! sooo getting ine of these!


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't wait either! I'm getting a dsi next month and i was looking for the best card for the dsi, right now i own the original R4 with a ds lite. I can't wait to play all those pokemon hacks portably! I hope it comes in black too or i might change my mind...


----------



## markehmus (Jun 2, 2010)

WhooOO HOooooOOO , just got mine delivered today !


----------

